# Castles?



## Lillydwight (Apr 23, 2016)

Does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes HO scale castle parts, non Thomas and Friends, or do I have to construct it myself by hand?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lillydwight said:


> Does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes HO scale castle parts, non Thomas and Friends, or do I have to construct it myself by hand?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Welcome to the site.
From a search using 1/87 scale castle kit as the search words,

http://www.ebay.com/sch/FALLER-Cast...Buildings-Structures/117369/bn_2054752/i.html

Edit,That is Faller, here is their site. I did not search for castles.
http://www.gaugemaster.com/search_r...9~~category&style=&andor=&method=kws&strType=


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Check this site's pdf out.....card stock castles kits?

http://www.papermodels.net/pdf/full.pdf


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another site that may give you some ideas?
Just make your scale 1/87.

http://zenseeker.net/Castle/MiniCastles.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some here but are 1/72 scale, I wonder if they would be alright to use with HO?

http://plastic-models-store.com/dioramas-buildings-castles/buildings-in-1-72-scale


----------



## Lillydwight (Apr 23, 2016)

As I said before, thanks. I will take a look at those links and see if they could be any use to me. 1/72 scale would dwarf HO Scale, even the difference between it and OO scale is noticeable, so I am sure it would stick out like a sore thumb on a HO layout.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you can't find a castle, try searching for how to paint rocks and castles and you may find some really nice castles that gaming folks (the non video type) build.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lillydwight said:


> As I said before, thanks. I will take a look at those links and see if they could be any use to me. 1/72 scale would dwarf HO Scale, even the difference between it and OO scale is noticeable, so I am sure it would stick out like a sore thumb on a HO layout.



I guess you're right 1/72 and 1/87 is a big difference.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I subscribe to a UK magazine 'Model Rail Magazine' which had a feature on building a castle in this years April edition, although for OO it would be applicable to HO as well. You can buy a copy on the App Store if you use an Apple device. I take the digital edition so can't take a photo for you. They used foam core board onto which Das modelling clay was applied then carved to represent stone. There was a company on there offering component parts for historical buildings, might be of interest.
http://www.yorkmodelmaking.co.uk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I subscribe to a UK magazine 'Model Rail Magazine' which had a feature on building a castle in this years April edition, although for OO it would be applicable to HO as well. You can buy a copy on the App Store if you use an Apple device. I take the digital edition so can't take a photo for you. They used foam core board onto which Das modelling clay was applied then carved to represent stone. There was a company on there offering component parts for historical buildings, might be of interest.
> http://www.yorkmodelmaking.co.uk


JTT Trees makes patterned styrene sheets that would be much easier than using modeling clay.


----------



## TheDragonslayer (Apr 13, 2016)

I got a castle from the local thrift store that looks realistic and it is very close to HO scale, I am going to use it in a mountain scene on my layout. New at the pet store they run from about $40 on up, I got it for $5. I don't like sunken castles in my aquariums anyway, so using it in HO is a great use of it.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

VERY cool! Excellent idea! I'm going to do that.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Needs that Dragon that lurks on RR over looking tunnels.:la:


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> Needs that Dragon that lurks on RR over looking tunnels.:la:


One of the many reasons I went with "freestyle" anything goes!

When I read people posting how disappointed they were/are at not being able to run something they could easily afford and thought was WAY COOL but could not run due to a self imposed "timeline", I KNEW I was going to be a "freestyle" heretic of the first order!

It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> I guess you're right 1/72 and 1/87 is a big difference.


I'm not so sure about that. It would be hefty, yes, but then 
castles are hefty. I stumbled over this thread just recently. 
I, too, am in the market for a castle for my OO layout. 

I am seeking that squared off Norman look, and Faller does come close
with some of its offerings. 

Also on the drawing board is a compressed version of Stone 
Henge. There are some rather decent kits out there, but 
a little pricey, so I may try an attempt using modeling clay.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Imex makes a great castle in 1/76


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Found a nice tutorial on making brick/rock walls. Just make a whole castle instead of a little wall.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Excellent tutorial. I was surprised at the number of layers (at least five, maybe seven, I lost count) that he washed in on those walls. I may try this for making a castle ruins, using the 
Styrene board technique. Where does he get that washed gravel? That stuff just doesn't naturally occur anywhere I've seen.


----------

